# so cal newbe



## dinner (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello my name is Chris and I'm a gill-a-holic.... 

I'm new to smoking! I just got a new MB 40" SS electric smoker and I love it!! I got a rack of ribs on right now!! are flames suppose to come out the top??? 

J/K!! :)


----------



## roller (Aug 23, 2011)

Bear can answer that one....You are kidding right ?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2011)

The answer is NO. You are running an electric unit - Fire is BAD


----------



## dtcunni (Aug 23, 2011)

Welcome to smf! I see that you are from southern cal....I really hope you are not a fan of USC! My dad has a masterbuilt electric and I've never seen any flames.


----------



## meateater (Aug 23, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> The answer is NO. You are running an electric unit - Fire is BAD




Haven't you ever seen Beavis and Butthead! Fire! Fire! Fire!


----------



## dinner (Aug 23, 2011)

just kidding guys.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Aug 23, 2011)

meateater said:


> Haven't you ever seen Beavis and Butthead! Fire! Fire! Fire!


LOL - Yes I have but not in my smoker I can barely get to 250


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## venture (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 25, 2011)




----------

